# Problem with the vnodes



## alexsc13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lately I am having a problem with the Vnodes on my FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE 32 Bit Version Server. 

I sat them to a maximum of 300k and still that amount is reached 1-2x per day and I need to reboot. I tried to figure out whats causing this, but had no luck so far.

Any help figuring out a solution to this, would be greatly appreciated.


----------

